# Are La Marzocco really the best machines to go for?



## camdenmatt (Feb 24, 2013)

Is this the case? We've been told by almost everyone that La Marzocco machines are the best machines? Is this true? We need a great machine for heavy use 7 days a week. What are your recommendations? What are your grinder recommendations too?


----------



## ZioBuck (Sep 21, 2012)

camdenmatt said:


> Is this the case? We've been told by almost everyone that La Marzocco machines are the best machines? Is this true? We need a great machine for heavy use 7 days a week. What are your recommendations? What are your grinder recommendations too?


Hi, Marzocco, La Cimbali, Faema, Rancilio, and a few other famous makes from years ago USED to be the strongest machines around. I remember importing to sell in UK in the 1980,s.the Z11 rancilio . What a machine for the money.

Nowadays it depends on the sales rep telling you what does this and that.... And they can brainwash you etc....

I like the marzocco for style , I used to service them ... But in my opinion they are not the best and they are to expensive. Have a good look around .... But my choice for a strong machine for price ,value ,service costs is the Rosetta pid display by crem/expobar


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

i'd add San Remo and Fracino to that list. The former is oh so pretty, the latter is solid and cheap, and can be serviced easilly in the UK


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Other than gawping at Slayers every time I see one - These are lovely machines too. http://www.synesso.com/default.aspx?ID=7

Ive no idea on reliability however


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Grinders wise I would recommend the fiorenzato f5. It's basically a mazzer in design, built like tank, and sweeps totally clean in the doser chamber


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

http://gabrielecoffee.co.uk/trade/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=397

seems very very reasonably priced!


----------



## jimrobo (Aug 5, 2011)

garydyke1 said:


> Other than gawping at Slayers every time I see one - These are lovely machines too. http://www.synesso.com/default.aspx?ID=7
> 
> Ive no idea on reliability however


....droooools


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Any of the top end machines suggested here will serve you well, you are not only paying for design but the quality of the components, it all really depends in the budget you have available, la marzocco, slayer, Kees van der western and syncs so are expensive but incredibly beautiful machines that make a very professional statement and offer customers a certain wow factor to their coffee experience.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Grinder wise if you have the budget then think about eureka mythos, mazzer robur or royal, a k30 or high on a lot of people's wish list is the elektra nino all are over a grand new but are incredible grinders, super consistent and capable of the highest volumes.


----------



## johnnied (Feb 2, 2013)

depends what you want. Top of the range pressure profiling you will probably want synesso, la marzocco or slayer, theres probably others. For straight up volumetric standard pressure san remo verona/roma tcs or la marzocco fb80/70 for top of the range, and underneath this quality there are loads of machines to choose from. If you are unsure I would advise you to seek some barista training beacuse the very best machines require utter care and attention, you wouldnt jump in an F1 car after just passing your test you would end up with egg on your face... A good solid starting machine for a generic espresso blend would be something like a rancilio epoca/classe 6/8


----------



## camdenmatt (Feb 24, 2013)

Many thanks for all the replies. Greatly appreciated.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

K.I.S.S.

The more bells & whistles on a machine, the more there is to go wrong (usually on a Friday or Saturday evening, when the engineer has vanished for the weekend)


----------

